# IBS is ruining my life



## Gareth87

Hi, this is the first time I've ever thought of posting about my IBS but it seems like I have nowhere else to turn, I just hope someone will read my story and be able to help.My IBS started when I was 17 but really it was fine and very manageable. I'd get mucus when going to the toilet and get an urgency feeling and occassionally have a week or so where it was bad and I'd get diarrhoea, usually after drinking, but in general it was fine and very mild.I'm 22 now and at the start of February it all started going wrong. I was out with some friends and suddenly got diarrhoea from nowhere. It was very embarrassing and I had to go home. I thought nothing much of it and definately didn't link it to my IBS until about a month later when it had happened 4 times, all different times of the day, different places etc.Since then it has been bad every day. Most mornings I get diarrhoea and pains and usually when this happens I'll feel bad all day. I have a pill now that stops the diarrhoea but I still go multiple times in the morning and get bad pains and a regular feeling of urgency.Since February I have stopped doing everything. I never go out to eat, never go to the cinema, never go out with my friend, barely attend lectures and don't go to the gym. I feel like it has ruined my life but everytime I try to tell myself not to let it and to be strong it comes on worse and beats me. I have recently started feeling really down and depressed about it, it never seems to get any better and everytime i think about doing something it stops me.I dont know what else to do, all the doctors do is give me pills that do nothing and it feels like everyone else can cope and manage it and it makes me feel pathetic and weak that I can't.Please help!


----------



## thelibertine

You are definitely not alone, and certainly not weak and pathetic! IBS can be a debilitating condition, both physically and mentally. You should never feel pathetic and weak, IBS easily consumes your life and fills you with fears. I am also in a very bad stage, IBS has made me anxious and depressed also. I go back to university soon and I know it's going to be harder than ever, but I'm hanging in there and I'm going to fight it! And you should too. It is going to be very very hard, sometimes you have to admit defeat and say 'I AM ILL'. But that can be good, admitting you are ill will make you accept it more, and the more at ease you are with having something usually the more it becomes controllable. I am so sorry that you are suffering so much, it is the tale of many a person with IBS especially at a young age and while studying.. you feel so alone, but know that you are not! That is very very important.Also have you considered tackling the mental side of IBS, like CBT (Cognitive Behavioural Therapy) I'm going to be looking into it myself soon and I have hope that it can really help me. Remember IBS is often stress triggered, and obvisously the IBS is a cause of the stress, but then the more stress you have the IBS will get worse, viscous cycle. CBT teaches you how to change your thought patterns, particularly obsessive negative ones, which I know are a huge factor in IBS for me.I hope this has helped you and that other people may be able to offer some more advice.


----------



## Guest

I am in the same boat as you. I really need help about my IBS. I am sorry for replying to your post. I should have posted a new topic but I couldn't figure out how.I used to suffer from depression and then I was able to overcome that and then about 2 years ago I was at a music festival and was struck by severe diharea and had to go home with only being there for 2 hours. So I ruind my day and my boyfriend's day because of this. Since then I have been unable to go out clubbing or go back to festivals, I am even scared to go for long drives, meet up with people, go to the shops.It is ruining my life. I have been to the doctors many times about it but no medicines seem to work so my last thought is therapy. However I have yet to see a story where someone has gone to therapy and it has worked. If you know of anyone who has done this could you please let me know and tell me what therapy they used.I can not live like this anymore. I feel like I am a very boring person, I constantly let down my friends by not being able to go anywhere, I feel horrible for being like this for my boyfriend's sake because I don't want him to miss out on anything because of me. I hate myself and am depressed. Someone PLEASE HELP!


----------



## jenandrew

i also find it easier to stay alone, shopping, eating...you name it! it saves people questioning the constant need to run in the opposite direction. my sister is annoying because she knows that wen i have to go, i _have to go!_ but she still moans that im "always at the loo", or i "just went 2 mins ago"!i hate the idea of startin these diet things, cos the thot of eating anything before goin anywhere just scares me


----------

